# forward: how to catch a fast dog



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Guys

I don't post much on boards but this topic caught my attention being a helper. The concerns the handlers at trials have and SHOULD have is whether or not their fast dog will be caught safe. The long bite is a very dangerous activity and has injured many dogs. I think the long bite catch has commonly been taught poorly and many helpers try to 'guess' which side a dog is coming. For a fast dog, this is a recipe for disaster..I have even seen folks tell new helpers to practice running into a pole with their sleeve on to get the turn correctly..?? What happened at a recent trial and several trials I have seen where the dog was injured was the helper trying to force the dog to one side when the dog targets the center mass. The dogs are jammed and sometimes severely injured. 
Unfortunately, this exercise is where everyone "oohs and ahhs" over the fast dog but if caught incorrectly it can be tragic.. 

The proper technique for the helpers should be to stay square to the dog right until the final commitment of the dog. If a helper starts to commit before the dog and the dog is fast like a Mal and cuts him off there is a huge impact/ jam. Helpers need to let the fast dog commit 1st and then open up their hips to the side the dog goes and then try and place the dogs on the ground. By the time the sleeve contacts the helpers chest, the hips of the helper MUST be open to the turning side. Opening up early and backing into a side will get a dog injured as the dogs sometimes cross over at the threat of the stick. This MUST be taught correctly for the safety of the dogs and the confidence of the helpers who must catch the flyers. If a helper guesses a side ( sleeve or stick ) and the dog goes that way life is cool, but if the dog chooses the other it's a crash.

At the point of impact, the helper MUST be positioned like a linebacker, on the balls of his feet, square to the dog, sleeve out front and ready to open up to the side the DOG chooses to and commits. I present the sleeve late along with the stick to make sure the dog commits. I also have my body square to the dog and wait for the dog to commit. After some poor early training, I learned this technique from Doug Wendling who was a fantastic back-half helper.

I attached a catch on a very fast dog, Azarro de Asturbox, former AWMA champ to illustrate the technique. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKCy19FuzOA

Good luck with your training!

Jim
Jim Laubmeier


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hey Jim!!!!

Excellent post!


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

Bumping this to the top because it deserves it


----------



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Hey Jim!!!!
> 
> Excellent post!


Sorry, to make this more clear I am not Jim, this was forwarded to me in an email by one of my club members, I included his name because he wrote the post so I wanted to make sure the op got credit for his info. I thought putting forward on the subject post would be enough, but after reading it i see that isnt enough to clarify. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

You might want to make sure that it was OK with Jim (who wrote it) to post it on boards.....


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Well since its here I will comment but not from the perspective of the helper but as handler with a fast dog with lots of concern with who will catch him.
I have done only 3 full field long bites and they were on 1 helper with varying degrees of pressure.
But have done quite a few mini's. The helpers that have caught him and taught him say he is easy to catch with a decent presentation he commits early and takes lots of air been described as catching a line drive.
See vid in my sig


----------



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86You might want to make sure that it was OK with Jim (who wrote it) to post it on boards.....



honestly, i dont know what board its from and i have never met Jim, I cannot imagine that if he posted it on a public forum that he would have a problem with this helpful information being posted throughout the schutzhund community to help futher the safety of dogs. If someone knows him they can ask him and if he has a problem with it i apologize and feel free to take it down.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, but it is a copyright issue from board to board (part of the TOS and normally a direct violation) and also a courtesy issue to the author.

I will forward to his attention.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, but it is a copyright issue from board to board (part of the TOS and normally a direct violation) and also a courtesy issue to the author.

I will forward to his attention.


----------



## feuerhaus (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I was forwarded my post above by Sue that I made on a Malinois board. 
Feel free to share as it is my opinion only. I just hope it helps to educate and keep the dogs safe.
Being an educator on my days off from the fire dept, I am very much a student of helper work and have used my experience with working several big trials as a helper to help educate newer, younger helpers. The long bite is the most dangerous time/event in a trial and training and must be taught correctly for the safety of the dogs and helpers. 

I really enjoy working with new helpers to properly teach them proper mechanics and technique. All I ask for is a good attitude and good work ethic! Mentoring the upcoming and aspiring young helpers in our sport is a job I love! 

Good luck,

Jim Laubmeier
http://www.firehouserotts.com


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks for joining Jim and sharing the information!


----------



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86No, but it is a copyright issue from board to board (part of the TOS and normally a direct violation) and also a courtesy issue to the author.
> 
> I will forward to his attention.


Thank you for getting with Jim, and thanks Jim for allowing it, you mean people actually read that TOS? Ha ha. Thanks again and sorry to have caused any problems.


----------

